# QUery regarding documents for PCC Certificate in India



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi expats,

I have taken an appointment in Bangalore for PCC on 16th April.
Wanted to confirm regarding the documents. Only passport photocopies and original needs to be taken.
And since my address on passport is different than the current address. Address proof letter from employer should suffice.
2 passport size photographs.
Is there any other document required. ?
Also,Do we have to submit these documents online as well.?

I have logded my Visa application. When can i submit my PCC. Only when CO asks for it.? I filed my application just 2 days back.

Please advice.

Thanks ,
Manpreet


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

ManpreetK said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I have taken an appointment in Bangalore for PCC on 16th April.
> Wanted to confirm regarding the documents. Only passport photocopies and original needs to be taken.
> ...


No appointment need for PCC in Bangalore, you can walk in. Need not upload the docs.
If your address on Passport is not same as current address, just employer letter does not suffice. Specially if that's a Pvt sector.
Do carry alternative address proof, at times the officials in counter B are very stringent cause a lot of probs. Refer the passport india site for details of address proof docs.


----------



## neil123 (Dec 28, 2013)

Agree with rameshkd. A letter from employer will not suffice. Carry some other address proofs (gas/utility bills, Aadhaar card, bank statements (psu banks only) etc). Carry all your documents in original as well. The officers insist on viewing the originals all the documents submitted.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

neil123 said:


> Agree with rameshkd. A letter from employer will not suffice. Carry some other address proofs (gas/utility bills, Aadhaar card, bank statements (psu banks only) etc). Carry all your documents in original as well. The officers insist on viewing the originals all the documents submitted.


Thanks for your reply.
So far I have only Emplyment letter from HR. Though i stay in rented apartment ,wont be having Eleccity bill etc on my name with specified address.
Passport site mentions any of the below doc:

Proof of Present Address List of Acceptable Documents:
(i) Water Bill/Telephone (landline or post paid mobile bill)/Electricity bill (Atleast 2 bills are required One
bill should of be of last year and the other bill of current year.)
(ii) Photo passbook of running Bank Account (Scheduled Public Sector Banks, Scheduled Private Sector Indian Banks and Regional Rural Banks only)/Income Tax Assessment Order/Election Commission Photo
ID card/Proof of Gas Connection
(iii) Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head (Only public limited companies can give address proof on company letter head along with seal. Computerised printouts
shall not be entertained.)
(iv) Applicant's current and valid ration card ( If any applicant submits only ration card as proof of address, it should be accompanied by one more proof of address out of the given categories.)
(v) Parent's passport copy, in case of minors(First and last page)
(vi) Applicant's Aadhaar card (If your Aadhaar card issuance date is less than a year from passport application processing date at PSK, it should be accompanied by one more proof of address out of the given
categories.)
(vii) Registered Rent Agreement (for a period of more than one year)
Note:This document is applicable only if applicant's present address is different from that in the existing passport

Please suggest any alternative.


----------



## neil123 (Dec 28, 2013)

ManpreetK said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> So far I have only Emplyment letter from HR. Though i stay in rented apartment ,wont be having Eleccity bill etc on my name with specified address.
> Passport site mentions any of the below doc:
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, you need to provide the required documents to prove that you have stayed in the mentioned address for more than a year. If you have gas connection in your name, you can provide the gas connection booklet, along with two refill receipts (one has to be more than 1 year old, and another should be latest). If you have bank account in any PSU bank (SBI, PNB etc - the list should be available on the website), you can provide the passbook with more than one year entries. I have also seen some officials accepting landline bills (or broadband as well) - even from private players like Airtel etc. However, I am not very sure if the officer will always accept it.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

neil123 said:


> Unfortunately, you need to provide the required documents to prove that you have stayed in the mentioned address for more than a year. If you have gas connection in your name, you can provide the gas connection booklet, along with two refill receipts (one has to be more than 1 year old, and another should be latest). If you have bank account in any PSU bank (SBI, PNB etc - the list should be available on the website), you can provide the passbook with more than one year entries. I have also seen some officials accepting landline bills (or broadband as well) - even from private players like Airtel etc. However, I am not very sure if the officer will always accept it.


Will it work this way.: I have account in SBI. Get the address updated in my bank( they do it after accepting original HR letter)
Then take last one year bank statement and provide them as address proof.?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

ManpreetK said:


> Will it work this way.: I have account in SBI. Get the address updated in my bank( they do it after accepting original HR letter)
> Then take last one year bank statement and provide them as address proof.?


Yes, in addition to this get a rental agreement done.


----------



## amrinder23 (Nov 10, 2014)

I would suggest you to check with Passport Office Officals at the enquiry desk.

Is the address on passport is of same city of your current residence? and for how long you have been staying at current address?

You can submit the PCC before the CO asks for it. normally it takes 60 days for the CO to be assigned for an application. You can provide beforehand to stand a chance to get the direct grant. Upload documents, PCC and medical within these days. It help you save the time.


----------



## neil123 (Dec 28, 2013)

ManpreetK said:


> Will it work this way.: I have account in SBI. Get the address updated in my bank( they do it after accepting original HR letter)
> Then take last one year bank statement and provide them as address proof.?


That should work. If you are taking a printout of the statement, make sure to get it stamped and signed from the bank branch. Additionally, take a letter from you Company HR also (as a supporting doc).


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

amrinder23 said:


> I would suggest you to check with Passport Office Officals at the enquiry desk.
> 
> Is the address on passport is of same city of your current residence? and for how long you have been staying at current address?
> 
> You can submit the PCC before the CO asks for it. normally it takes 60 days for the CO to be assigned for an application. You can provide beforehand to stand a chance to get the direct grant. Upload documents, PCC and medical within these days. It help you save the time.


Thanks amrinder. Yes, the address is of the same city(Bangalore) and this current address is not more than 6months(that's the prob)
But I read on the passport site that reputed company letter head with seal should work. I am thinking to take the letter with sign and seal (if that works) since I have already booked the appointment for Thursday.In case it doesn't then I will get the address updated in sbi bank. If I take the statement of last one year it will show my current address only.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

neil123 said:


> That should work. If you are taking a printout of the statement, make sure to get it stamped and signed from the bank branch. Additionally, take a letter from you Company HR also (as a supporting doc).


Thanks neil123. Sure I will get statement signed and stamped.
Since appoinment is booked, I have got signed and stamped address proof letter from my employer.(if it works,wil go once and check) It is mentioned that stamped letter works.
Let's see.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Address proof letter from employer wouldn't work for sure.

One of my Friends visited Mumbai, PSK for PCC and the officer their informed him that Address proof letter from employer wouldn't work as its a private limited company and NOT a Public Limited Company.

He had to come back disappointed.

He had changed is Address in his Salary Account based on this HR letter and got the Statement for last 14 months earlier today.

You may want to try your luck but this is the reality.

Regards,
Jeetendra





ManpreetK said:


> Thanks neil123. Sure I will get statement signed and stamped.
> Since appoinment is booked, I have got signed and stamped address proof letter from my employer.(if it works,wil go once and check) It is mentioned that stamped letter works.
> Let's see.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Address proof letter from employer wouldn't work for sure.
> 
> One of my Friends visited Mumbai, PSK for PCC and the officer their informed him that Address proof letter from employer wouldn't work as its a private limited company and NOT a Public Limited Company.
> 
> ...


Oh, even I thought the same but wanted to give a try.
Anyways I can cancel /reschedule appoinment twice in a year so thought will go and check.
But yes you are right, it's written public limited companies.
I will go for address update in bank first, that shouldn't necessary be salary account right?
I have account in sbi but that's not my salary account.
Nd Citibank account statement will not work here I guess.
Please correct if I am wrong.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes your are right.

SBI Account works:-
1 - Update account address
2 - Update the Bank passbook TILL DATE
3 - Paste your Photo inside the passbook and get it stamped and signed by the SBI official

Then along with this carry the following if possible (to be on the safer side):-
* Post Paid Mobile Bill
* Letter from your Company HR

All The Best!!!

Update your experience here, once you visit the PSK office.

Regards,
Jeetendra




ManpreetK said:


> Oh, even I thought the same but wanted to give a try.
> Anyways I can cancel /reschedule appoinment twice in a year so thought will go and check.
> But yes you are right, it's written public limited companies.
> I will go for address update in bank first, that shouldn't necessary be salary account right?
> ...


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi expats, 
I'm in the same boat. My passport address is different from current address. 
For address proof: 
I have marriage certificate , which mentiones my current address and ICICI bank statement - which I will grt stamped from bank with updated address. 

Also, im trying to get my postpaid mobile billing address updated. 

Once i have the all docs , i will book PCC. 

Please suggest that , i just need to fill form and submit the copy in PSK, right with docs. Please suggest after that ... Will i need to visit nearest police station ? Or police would verify my credentials from current address? 

What do they generally ask if they visit the address? Since , we might be in office,while verification is done.

Sorry, if my questions are very basic. 

Looking forward replies from you all

Thanks
Dee


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes your are right.
> 
> SBI Account works:-
> 1 - Update account address
> ...


Jeetendra,
Just small clarification , I don't have bank passbook. Will last one year account statement works with updated address?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bank statement with bank seal and signature of an official on the pages *would not work.*

As they need Bank passbook with Account Holders Photo on it.

See if they can issue you a NEW passbook updated with entries for last one year.

Then take photocopy of it with you.


Following is mentioned on their website regarding docs required for "Proof of Address"

********************************************************
You are required to submit atleast 1 of the documents listed below.
1	Water Bill
2	Telephone (landline or post paid mobile bill)
3	Electricity bill
4	Income Tax Assessment Order
5	Election Commission Photo ID card
6	Proof of Gas Connection
7	Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head
8	Spouse's passport copy (First and last page including family details), (provided the applicant's present address matches the address mentioned in the spouses passport)
9	Applicant's current and valid ration card
10	Parent's passport copy, in case of minors(First and last page)
11	Aadhaar Card
12	Registered Rent Agreement (for a period of more than one year)
13	Photo Passbook of running Bank Account (Scheduled Public Sector Banks, Scheduled Private Sector Indian Banks and Regional Rural Banks only)
****************************************************************

Regards,
Jeetendra






ManpreetK said:


> Jeetendra,
> Just small clarification , I don't have bank passbook. Will last one year account statement works with updated address?


----------



## sanjaynair (Jun 8, 2014)

Do let us know your experience Manpreet. I have mine on Friday. Pretty much the similar situation. I have booked the appointment in Cochin psk,but have been working in Chennai for the past 9 months now. I am unsure whether to tell them about it,or just go ahead and show proof of my permanent address in Cochin.

For the Chennai address,I can get an employer letter,but that again is a private company. And the bank statement in CITI bank(salary account) doesn't show the address for some weird reason! :-/ 

What has to be done?

Please update once you are done 

Thanks,
Sanjay


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Bank statement with bank seal and signature of an official on the pages *would not work.*
> 
> As they need Bank passbook with Account Holders Photo on it.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeetendra, 
Please help me with my query.

Thanks in advance!

Dee


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Giving your Cochin address proof would have worked, but when you give your last 10 years residence history there you would mention Chennai as you are working there.

So you would have to show your Chennai residence address.

Bank Passbook would have been ideal but again only 9 months won't do....

This is a very peculiar situation, probably you would have to ask the personal at PSK or CALL their helpline.

I would suggest you go and visit the PSK before your appointment and clarify this.

Also keep us posted.


Regards,
Jeetendra




sanjaynair said:


> Do let us know your experience Manpreet. I have mine on Friday. Pretty much the similar situation. I have booked the appointment in Cochin psk,but have been working in Chennai for the past 9 months now. I am unsure whether to tell them about it,or just go ahead and show proof of my permanent address in Cochin.
> 
> For the Chennai address,I can get an employer letter,but that again is a private company. And the bank statement in CITI bank(salary account) doesn't show the address for some weird reason! :-/
> 
> ...


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Bank statement with bank seal and signature of an official on the pages *would not work.*
> 
> As they need Bank passbook with Account Holders Photo on it.
> 
> ...


I got new passport from Bangalore in 2013 when my old passport expired which had my hometown address.
That time I gave sbi bank statement and it did work for me to get new passport here. Not sure if they changed rules later.
As of now, I cancelled my appoinment for Thursday. will visit bank first and see if passbook thing works out.
Will also try to get the statement with seal and signature.
Will keep the thread posted on any posted.
Thanks all for your suggestions . Getting pcc seems tricky. Worst past is current address where I am staying now is only 6 months.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Rules haven't changed, but all depends on the passport officer at PSK who takes the final call.

If Bank statement worked in 2013, then this time too it should work.

Also see if can visit PSK in person before you schedule your next appointment and clarify it there.

Regards,
Jeetendra



ManpreetK said:


> I got new passport from Bangalore in 2013 when my old passport expired which had my hometown address.
> That time I gave sbi bank statement and it did work for me to get new passport here. Not sure if they changed rules later.
> As of now, I cancelled my appoinment for Thursday. will visit bank first and see if passbook thing works out.
> Will also try to get the statement with seal and signature.
> ...


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Rules haven't changed, but all depends on the passport officer at PSK who takes the final call.
> 
> If Bank statement worked in 2013, then this time too it should work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for suggestion. Sure, I think that's better to go to PSk and get it clarified first.


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

dee9999 said:


> Hi expats,
> I'm in the same boat. My passport address is different from current address.
> For address proof:
> I have marriage certificate , which mentiones my current address and ICICI bank statement - which I will grt stamped from bank with updated address.
> ...


Hi , Please help. 

Thanks a lot.
Dee


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi,

Marriage certificate and ICICI bank statement ==> DOESN'T qualify as proof of address.
Post PAID bill would work BUT if have to show at-least 2 bills with that Address ...1 would be current BILL and 2 would be BILL from last year....
AS you are going to change the address now this WON'T qualify as Address Proof.

IDEALLY the would call you on your mobile and ask you to Visit Police station. They might also visit your residence and then ask you to come to Police Station.

Questions - IT depends on the Policeman who does your PCC verification. They might ask any thing...from Personal top professional....you never know.

Best would be you Visit PSK and explain them your situation.

There are others in this group who would be doing so...you might want to with there update.


Regards,
Jeetendra




dee9999 said:


> Hi expats,
> I'm in the same boat. My passport address is different from current address.
> For address proof:
> I have marriage certificate , which mentiones my current address and ICICI bank statement - which I will grt stamped from bank with updated address.
> ...


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Marriage certificate and ICICI bank statement ==> DOESN'T qualify as proof of address.
> Post PAID bill would work BUT if have to show at-least 2 bills with that Address ...1 would be current BILL and 2 would be BILL from last year....
> ...


Thanks Jeetendra for your prompt reply.

One of the docs mentioned is to show address proof:-
Photo Passbook of running Bank Account (Scheduled Public Sector Banks, Scheduled Private Sector Indian Banks and Regional Rural Banks only)

So , Passbook from ICICI should work ?
Please suggest.

Regards
Dee


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

ICICI bank wouldn't work as its a private bank...
For details on """_Scheduled Public Sector Banks, Scheduled Private Sector Indian Banks and Regional Rural Banks only_""" kindly check passport website....
OR call there toll free number ..

Regards,
Jeetendra



dee9999 said:


> Thanks Jeetendra for your prompt reply.
> 
> One of the docs mentioned is to show address proof:-
> Photo Passbook of running Bank Account (Scheduled Public Sector Banks, Scheduled Private Sector Indian Banks and Regional Rural Banks only)
> ...


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> ICICI bank wouldn't work as its a private bank...
> For details on """_Scheduled Public Sector Banks, Scheduled Private Sector Indian Banks and Regional Rural Banks only_""" kindly check passport website....
> OR call there toll free number ..
> 
> ...


Just searched on net , the list of scheduled private sector banks, 

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/Circular_Add_Proof.pdf

Private Sector Scheduled Banks in India

So ideally my ICICI passbook , IndusInd joint account - both on current address should work. Apart from Marriage certificate , this is the only proof i have for new address.

Tried calling the Toll free number , but unfortunately ...long wait...and no answer.

I hope things work well for me.ray:ray:ray:ray:

Regards
Dee


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Bank Passbook/Statement as Proof of Address*

As there are many queries regarding Bank Passbook/Statement as Proof of Address I'm attaching following PDF document from Passport Office website.

List of Banks for the purpose of Proof of Address and Photo identity for Passport Application.
*AND to my surprise ICICI & HDFC banks are also included in this list.*

Hope this helps..

Regards,
Jeetendra

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/Circular_Add_Proof.pdf


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As there are many queries regarding Bank Passbook/Statement as Proof of Address I'm attaching following PDF document from Passport Office website.
> 
> List of Banks for the purpose of Proof of Address and Photo identity for Passport Application.
> *AND to my surprise ICICI & HDFC banks are also included in this list.*
> ...


HI Jeetendra ,

I already had edited that link in my previous post. 

Happy that the current proofs will work.(fingers crossed still).

Thanks for your help ..really!

Regards
Dee


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi ,

As per the post :-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-pcc-gurgaon-psk-delhi-passport-office.html

It says , that we could mention passport address as current address ( although it might not be your current address) , as PCC does not have address on it, so it really doesn't matter which address you mention while filling PCC form.....

Is that really the case? 

Also , the post mentions to show yourself unmarried ?


As , for my passport address - I have all proofs - Driving licence , Passport copy ,PAN card , Election card etc. 

It is only because of my marital status , I was thinking to mention my actual current address as my address in PCC form.For this I have Scheduled Private bank passbook and Marriage certificate only.


This post is bit confusing...

Any suggestions expats? Looking forward for replies.

Regards 
Dee


----------



## neil123 (Dec 28, 2013)

dee9999 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> As per the post :-
> 
> ...



You should provide your current address for the issuance of PCC.
If your passport is more than one year old, a fresh police verification will be done at the address mentioned by you. 
If it is less than a year old, you can get around by providing the old address itself, as no verification would be required in that case.

You can try to attach your spouse's address proof of current address (nationalised bank statements, gas/phone/utility bills etc) along with the marriage certificate. That should be sufficient to convince the RPO about your current address.


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

neil123 said:


> You should provide your current address for the issuance of PCC.
> If your passport is more than one year old, a fresh police verification will be done at the address mentioned by you.
> If it is less than a year old, you can get around by providing the old address itself, as no verification would be required in that case.
> 
> You can try to attach your spouse's address proof of current address (nationalised bank statements, gas/phone/utility bills etc) along with the marriage certificate. That should be sufficient to convince the RPO about your current address.


Thanks neil


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Dee999

Its a forum and everyone will have their own opinion and experience to share. What I have heard and experienced my self that every PSK is different and provide PCC differently. As you would know how things are in India at the government side that's the reason people mention they are unmarried/same address as passport. You wont believe I read all the 166 pages of the another thread before taking the call to go with the same address and unmarried and finally made the post this monday as below.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ce-clearance-certificate-166.html#post6903874

So you have to take the call what suits you and what u want to do. 



dee9999 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> As per the post :-
> 
> ...


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

This confuses more 
If PCC doesnt have address and if my bank account statement address and passport address is same (residing in same city but current address different). Does it mean i can try to get PCC without change in address of my bank statement? (Though not the right approach i fell but if itw works why not give it a try). Police verification if happens on old address where i am not currently residing? 
How is it possible one being married and taking PCC as single. Probably i dont have much knowledge about PCC process. 

I was thinking to go to bank update address, get statement and then go to PSK. Current address where i am residing is only 6 month now.

Please any suggestion to clear confusion .
Thank you,
Manpreet


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't be confused. If you have anyone staying at your passport address, then go for it. 

If not, then gather at least 2 proof out of the list of 13-14 documents of the current address and go for the PCC and the waiting time will be 10-15 days. So be prepared with that.

In regards to the showing single even though married, yes it's unethical, and me and my spouse took the risk, but at the end of the day my thinking was its the character certificate from the police that I haven't done any crime, so being single or married shouldn't hamper my character.

Again it's my opinion take it or leave, your choice  Don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

sam24112003 said:


> Don't be confused. If you have anyone staying at your passport address, then go for it.
> 
> If not, then gather at least 2 proof out of the list of 13-14 documents of the current address and go for the PCC and the waiting time will be 10-15 days. So be prepared with that.
> 
> ...


What if police verification has already been done at old address... How would i knw it is done (i don rem) 
For new address police does physically come and check and then give confirmaton. is it to issue PCC.?


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

I m not too sure how to check old police report.. Every psk is different. My spouse's passport was issued on Sep 2007, and given PCC the same day without any questions.. but few people said that their passport was issued in 2012 and still had to wait for police verification.. 

For current address, yes, the police will come to your new address and there isn't any issue in doing so, it's just that the waiting time is more and some cases bribe the police to move the file forward and you have to visit twice at PSK that's it. 

In another words, I can say a quicker workaround to get the thing done by mentioning the same address as passport as your current address, provided you still have that home or some one is staying there.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

sam24112003 said:


> I m not too sure how to check old police report.. Every psk is different. My spouse's passport was issued on Sep 2007, and given PCC the same day without any questions.. but few people said that their passport was issued in 2012 and still had to wait for police verification..
> 
> For current address, yes, the police will come to your new address and there isn't any issue in doing so, it's just that the waiting time is more and some cases bribe the police to move the file forward and you have to visit twice at PSK that's it.
> 
> In another words, I can say a quicker workaround to get the thing done by mentioning the same address as passport as your current address, provided you still have that home or some one is staying there.


Oh Ok. Someone must be staying there. Though it was rented apartment i am not sure who will be staying  Probably can check with the old owner or someone. Someone will be staying for sure.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

And also, if i keep my passport address same do i need to provide any proof to PSK officials to prove the same that i still stay there.? Though i might be having one year SBI bank statement having same address.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all,

Just wanted to share my experience for PCC in Bangalore.
Since my current address was different than the passport address(of same city), i got my address updated in the bank and got last one year bank statement with seal/stamp. Also, i dint had passbook so i got that as well but they gave me only 2 weeks statement on the passbook(with photo attached) because i had already got one year statements. Other address proof i got was HR letter on company letterhead with sign and stamp.

I went to passport office and asked for PCC. That guy asked how i came to know that i need PCC for Immi. I told him i got list of docs from consultant and he told me to get it done. He asked for email printout /the doc printout.
i gave him my invitation copy printout and the doc shared by consultant. Also,he asked for emp id copy along with HR letter.
Then he verified all the docs and issued token no.
Within 45 mins all the formalities in different counters were cleared(including biometric verifications and original passports and other docs vereification.)
At last counter, they told me to wait for 10 mins so that they can issue me PCC.
The guy gave me 2 copies so that i can keep one and give other to immigration. 
In 1.5-2 hours i got my PCC even though my address my changed.

Only thing is be ready with all relevant documents.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

I hope some one could help me to solve this issue.

I got invitation on sept 07 and had applied for the 189 visa on sept 24th. I have a dependent also who is my spouse. After i paid the fee i have uploaded my documents except my pcc and my spouse pcc and health checkups. 
Last day i got a problem with my spuose pcc. I booked a date and went to take indian police clearence. They objected to give the police clearance for my spouse because her passport is not included with spouse name(after marraige surname). They told us to include spouse name so that they will issue the pcc. Now the main problem is i had applied my 189 visa with her old passport details and had attached her old passport through upload link. 

The following changes are made in my spouse new passport
a) Her spouse name 
b) her signature. 
c) we haven't changed her address because her IDs are of the same old passport addresses.

1)What should i do to update my spouse new passport details before CO is assigned to my file?

2)What is the best point of contact with DIBP outside Australia? mail or phone. can any one please provide me with the Immi assistance number.
3) I am aware of the form 929 but is it useful to let DIBP know about the change in passport while my visa is under processing stage?


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

hnmn4444 said:


> I hope some one could help me to solve this issue.
> 
> I got invitation on sept 07 and had applied for the 189 visa on sept 24th. I have a dependent also who is my spouse. After i paid the fee i have uploaded my documents except my pcc and my spouse pcc and health checkups.
> Last day i got a problem with my spuose pcc. I booked a date and went to take indian police clearence. They objected to give the police clearance for my spouse because her passport is not included with spouse name(after marraige surname). They told us to include spouse name so that they will issue the pcc. Now the main problem is i had applied my 189 visa with her old passport details and had attached her old passport through upload link.
> ...



Hi,

DIBP Phone number:
+61 731 367 000.

Have your TRN in front of you. You will need to mention that during the call.

Better to call them early morning around 5-5:30 IST.

Thanks.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

ManpreetK said:


> Hi,
> 
> DIBP Phone number:
> +61 731 367 000.
> ...



Thanks Manpreet for the Number. Can i call it from overseas(India).


----------

